# Petrol Price to be the cheapest in goa



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

> Petrol for as cheap as Rs.55 per litre was one of the main promises of the Bharatiya Janata party (BJP) in its election manifesto for the March 3 assembly polls.
> 
> Parrikar said that only 0.1 per cent value added tax (VAT) component would be levied by the state government for sake of record.
> 
> ...



Found in a PAGE in facebook


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 27, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Found in a PAGE in facebook



it sounds good and all..but its really gonna hurt the revenue of the goa govt...


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2012)

Just give good public transport.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

They..Should make Petrol at least cheaper by 5rs thru out the country.
Though we have a refinery in our city petrol is not cheap


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 27, 2012)

Even the reduced prices of petrol is high compared to other countries in the world. India charges as much as 50% tax on fuel.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ +1.
Middle East the cheapest 15 rs/li.


----------



## ageless (Mar 27, 2012)

We have such high Tax on petrol because 

1) India imports almost 80% of petrol.

2) India needs taxes from hard working men/women to fuel the greed of it's politicians and even some businessmen, to fund bad policies.


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2012)

Middle East has lots of oil fields.

Every European country has higher petrol price than India. Same for Japan and South Korea as well.

Like I said, good and efficient public transport. People won't have to buy/use their own vehicles. Petrol consumption will go down. Cheaper petrol. But Indians - public and government are too stupid to realise this.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 27, 2012)

lucky goa'ns


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

Ya Promote Public Transport.
But the condition of buses is so bad in smaller towns that its completely useless.

Though Metro Trains And DTC buses in Delhi are still in much better condition and useful.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

In New York 75% people dont own a car.They use public transport


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 27, 2012)

Thats The Result Of Development and Higher Literacy..Better Understanding Of Every Thing.

BTW is the figure accurate..i dont think in a big city like NY that many people would be without cars.

Perhaps It would  have been like this:


> In New York 75% people dont use a car.They use public transport


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ But the other 25% is high.25%(might be around 1-5 million people)


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 27, 2012)

Maharashtra charges Vat + octroi , 73 Rs/litre


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Thats The Result Of Development and Higher Literacy..Better Understanding Of Every Thing.
> 
> BTW is the figure accurate..i dont think in a big city like NY that many people would be without cars.
> 
> ...


nope, he is right.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> New York is the only city in the United States where over half of all households do not own a car (Manhattan's non-ownership is even higher - around 75%; nationally, the rate is 8%).



I've been to New York City. The public transport system is excellent. Though interstate transportation is through cars. For example, someone lives in New Jersey but goes for work in NYC. He'll go in his car. He'll park it in a parking station - NOT his office. And then pick up a means of public transport to his office.

One more thing, Delhi has wider roads than NYC. But traffic jams are less frequent. Everyone drives in lanes, keeps distance and never honks. Indians are morons.

Regarding the maintenance of public transport in smaller cities - Indians don't know how to live and let live.

In many Delhi, the situation is like this. Father has his own car. Mother has his own car. Father gifts a car to his son when he turns 18. Each of them will use their own cars to go to their destination. One man. One car. If the son gets married, one car for his wife too.

Stuck in a traffic jam whenever I see cars around me having only one man, I always think - "ye ******* kehte hai ki petrol sasta karo?"


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

I had been to dubai.The transport is really wonderfull.I would really love such transport in India.
I my city,I am scared to enter the busses,As they Drive Rash plus they are private buses,no government busses in Mangalore .In the morning and evening busses are so full around 2-3 people will be on the footboard,and many hanging out.In Rainy seasons you will find people Catching those plastic cover sheets.They Risk their Life.I wish transport improves in India.Like NYC,Dubai(Which has an fully automatic Metro)


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

*Gasoline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia* <-- 1.50 Euros per Litre is the average Petrol price in European countries. That's exactly Rs. 100. Like India, these countries also import majority of fuel.

"Gareeb desh. Aam janta." - is retarded. Efficient public transport is the solution.



serpent16 said:


> As they Drive Rash plus they are private buses,no government busses in Mangalore .In the morning and evening busses are so full around 2-3 people will be on the footboard,and many hanging out.In Rainy seasons you will find people Catching those plastic cover sheets.They Risk their Life.I wish transport improves in India.Like NYC,Dubai(Which has an fully automatic Metro)


Nothing will happen in this country. The tragedy about this country is - people and the government, both are idiots. You can't say the same for USA. Their government is retarded, but people are fine.

If each municipality thinks of sorting out transportation problem in their city, everything would be fine.

In most Indian "cities" if you are dropped at point X, you can't come back to your home smoothly.

There isn't any problem if one owns a car and uses it the way he likes. It is his choice. But people/govt. should realise the right solution. Lowering/hiking of fuel price is not the solution.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 28, 2012)

ico said:


> nope, he is right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya. Car Pooling Is Good.
Must Be adopted.



serpent16 said:


> I had been to dubai.The transport is really wonderfull.I would really love such transport in India.
> I my city,I am scared to enter the busses,As they Drive Rash plus they are private buses,no government busses in Mangalore .In the morning and evening busses are so *full around 2-3 people will be on the footboard,*and many hanging out.In Rainy seasons you will find people Catching those plastic cover sheets.They Risk their Life.I wish transport improves in India.Like NYC,Dubai(Which has an fully automatic Metro)



LOL...But IF you ever happen to come to Delhi Try Noticing The Situation of Private Buses..older ones...There will be literally around 7-10 guys hanging like jerk on the footboard...very common site in delhi!!!

And these morons more or less Enjoy The air ride not concerning the safety of their own or other people on the roads.

Why In The God's Name is Delhi Gov Letting those old crap pvt buses run on roads...!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't see them anywhere now. They have been replaced by low-floor buses from Ashok Leyland and tata Marcopolo everywhere. Congestion has also decreased lately, though few routes are very congested.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 28, 2012)

Try going to Vasant Kunj Side/Mehroli etc and you will know....



ico said:


> I don't see them anywhere now.* They have been replaced by low-floor buses from Ashok Leyland and tata Marcopolo everywhere*. Congestion has also decreased lately, though few routes are very congested.



Officially Yes.
All Buses Are Now Low Floor.
I dont know why you cant notice but there are still hundreds of those old buses on-road.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

I am on that side only. I have rarely seen those.


----------



## load (Mar 28, 2012)

chalo goa


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 28, 2012)

When you Ever Get Time ...(from admin-ing TDF) Just Checkout The Bus Stop At The Turn of Mehrloli near the flyover..(the turn we have to take to go towards Ryan Int. School.).You will know what i mean..

Anyways The point is that Government Has always got their hands in everything That goes wrong in country..i agree that but No Government is perfect ..though few are better than other...Still its All upto us to make a change....And thats something which we need to solve every problem we are coping up in here not just Petrol Price Hike.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

In Dubai.They Have One card that is used by buses and metro.
I have been to delhi long back,and i found Delhi having the best transport.Bangalore is on its way,but again no planing on how to make it.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> In Dubai.They Have One card that is used by buses and metro.
> I have been to delhi long back,and i found Delhi having the best transport.*Bangalore is on its way,but again no planing on how to make it.*



Any Explanation..


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2012)

They are constructing Metro and their buses are arguably better than DTC from what people say.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

I mean,They are all the stuff.No planing,Some roads are small


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2012)

IMO Petrol Prices should be 100INR/ltr. Govt should encourage public to use public transport. Also to introduce public transportation in each & every cities.
Govt Should ban these Autos. Fines & Road Taxes should go high, so no one will every break any rules.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Give me safe, comfortable and good public transport even if the price is on a bit higher side, i dont care for cars then.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> Give me safe, comfortable and good public transport even if the price is on a bit higher side, i dont care for cars then.



+1.I Agree


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2012)

+1 for Public transportation. In Bangalore, going by bus is a nightmare. Apart from the A/C bus, all others are already in bad shape and traveling in that for 1 hr, will give you back pain and all other pain.

Right now, i am on car pooling, 5 people goes in one car, (FYI i have a bike, and a car, which i don't want to user). In Bangalore, bus connectivity is so bad, that to reach my office i have to take 2 bus, and after certain point, no buses. So pay for auto. 

Then we decided to go by car, which again, costs me 200rs/day (poor mileage) for mere 30km. So we planned together and fine with car pooling.

And as for Goa, if it is true, then it is REAL Good.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

I remember going around Bangalore in bus using a one-day pass,when i had come some years back.It was totally worth the 30 bucks.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 28, 2012)

ico said:


> *Gasoline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia* <-- 1.50 Euros per Litre is the average Petrol price in European countries. That's exactly Rs. 100. Like India, these countries also import majority of fuel.
> 
> "Gareeb desh. Aam janta." - is retarded. Efficient public transport is the solution.
> 
> ...



I agree with the efficient public transport but you can't compare Rs. 100 to 1.5 Euros because the people in Europe have higher per capita income. Around $50000 in each country. In India, that is very, very low.. around $1600 I guess. So Rs. 100 is still a huge amount for most of the Indians where as 1.5 Euros is nothing for an average European.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

+1.Eurpopean are very rich.


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2012)

^ European are not so rich like Indians. They life style / Culture is entire different from ours, which makes them rich. Engineerings & Technologies are rich, which makes them finance capital. 

^^ This exactly lacks in india. 

We save half of our earnings every month for our future investments, but thats not the case with them. They love to spend it across & enjoy the life. 

Govt is more proactive & population is less, matt-effect the policies introduced by Govt reaches each & every citizen out there. Emission Norms & Rules & regulations are strict. Nobody, ever think of disrespecting those rules, not just because they can't pay the fines, but its against their culture.

People get good drivings skills from schools, infact very much disciplinary driving skills. Which is why, we can witness most of the F1, WRC, MotoGp racer around the Globe from Europe. Not because they learn driving from Public Road & became a Road Maniac.

Imagine a village or country side with a max population of 100 & out of 100, 10 people clean the area....No doubt it will be clean. That's not the case with Indian. The Size of europe is twice bigger than India & population is 5 times lesser. 

People are more educated towards their rights & responsibilities, where india again lacks.

The funda is pretty simple, respect others & respect the habitat. Which is where we are exactly opposite.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

^^ Yup agree to that.
I feel if Indians Start following lanes Rules.I feel 30% of traffic jams will reduce.And infact petrol will be saved by them.Here in india a two lane road becomes a 4 lane road,By cars going,on half of parking space,bikes and autos going between two lanes of jars,Buses brake keep on shifting lanes


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

hellknight said:


> I agree with the efficient public transport but you can't compare Rs. 100 to 1.5 Euros because the people in Europe have higher per capita income. Around $50000 in each country. In India, that is very, very low.. around $1600 I guess. So Rs. 100 is still a huge amount for most of the Indians where as 1.5 Euros is nothing for an average European.


Silly old argument. As if people having per capita income of $1600 own cars? "We are poor, so give us cheap petrol." - this argument doesn't work. We are poor in oil fields as well.

The worst part about Indians is, you give 5 lakhs to somebody randomly, he'll buy a car. Whether he has the income to pay for petrol or not. These guys are the ones who get hit mostly.

Secondly, to neutralise the petrol price - don't give subsidy to people driving personal SUVs on Diesel.

And that 1.50 Euro argument tells me that you haven't been outside India and never seen their culture. 1 Euro is a LOT of Europeans. 1 Dollar is a LOT for Americans. Cultural and price differences cancel them out. They spend for leisure, we spend on the necessities. Mother Dairy gives a 1 litre of milk in Rs. 25 over here. In Europe, it's well over a Euro. 1 Gallon (3.75 litre) of Milk in USA was $10. Vegetables and fruits were also expensive in USA.

Cars are cheap here. Over there? Nope. Cheap cars are more efficient here. Over there? nope.

Pretty much same thing. They are getting what they deserve though.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree with ICO.
Europeans enjoy more when they come to india.And they say So Cheap??


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

$50000 per capita income was on the higher side. Whole EU's per capita in come is $35000.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

^^ 50000$ P.A.In that if you take Tax,petrol,food,clothing,living expenses everything only less than 10000$ will remain


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2012)

ageless said:


> We have such high Tax on petrol because
> 
> India needs taxes from hard working men/women to fuel the greed of it's politicians and even some businessmen, to fund bad policies.


^^+1


ico said:


> Like I said, good and efficient public transport. People won't have to buy/use their own vehicles. Petrol consumption will go down. Cheaper petrol. But Indians - public and government are too stupid to realise this.


^^+1


d3p said:


> Govt should encourage public to use public transport. Also to introduce public transportation in each & every cities.
> Govt Should ban these Autos. Fines & Road Taxes should go high, so no one will every break any rules.


I don' think fine and road taxes is going to work here. People can still get away by giving the police guy half the money of the fine as bribe.
Agree with you on the public transport system.


reniarahim1 said:


> Give me safe, comfortable and good public transport even if the price is on a bit higher side, i dont care for cars then.


^^+1


furious_gamer said:


> In Bangalore, bus connectivity is so bad, that to reach my office i have to take 2 bus, and after certain point, no buses. So pay for auto.


I have been in Bangalore for some time and I found that there are lot of One Way Roads which I think makes the distance farther.


d3p said:


> Govt is more proactive & population is less, matt-effect the policies introduced by Govt reaches each & every citizen out there. Emission Norms & Rules & regulations are strict. Nobody, ever think of disrespecting those rules, not just because they can't pay the fines, but its against their culture.
> 
> People get good drivings skills from schools, infact very much disciplinary driving skills. Which is why, we can witness most of the F1, WRC, MotoGp racer around the Globe from Europe. Not because they learn driving from Public Road & became a Road Maniac.
> 
> ...


Even if we have 10% people in India who think like you I'm sure India would be a better place to live. Appreciate your thoughts.


serpent16 said:


> I feel if Indians Start following lanes Rules.I feel 30% of traffic jams will reduce.And infact petrol will be saved by them.Here in india a two lane road becomes a 4 lane road,By cars going,on half of parking space,bikes and autos going between two lanes of jars,Buses brake keep on shifting lanes


^^+1


ico said:


> Secondly, to neutralise the petrol price - don't give subsidy to people driving personal SUVs on Diesel.


I also second your thought but the problem here is half of the politicians have these vehicles so will they support this kind of thing?


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

if you feel Rs. 70 for one litre of petrol is high, tum apni hud se zyaada aage badh rahe ho. Don't drive a car, I'd say. If you demand to drive a car and hence you are demanding for cheaper petrol, wrong demand again. Demand for better public transport. That's the only way to get petrol prices down in India.



serpent16 said:


> ^^ 50000$ P.A.In that if you take Tax,petrol,food,clothing,living expenses everything only less than 10000$ will remain


They don't have the habit of saving like Indians do. An Indian earning 7 lakhs per anum saves as much as a gora earning $35000 per anum (Rs. 17,50,000) at the end of the year. From what I have seen, honestly.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2012)

ico said:


> if you feel Rs. 70 for one litre of petrol is high, tum apni hud se zyaada aage badh rahe ho. Don't drive a car, I'd say. If you demand to drive a car and hence you are demanding for cheaper petrol, wrong demand again. *Demand for better public transport. *That's the only way to get petrol prices down in India.


Do you have any practical way in which I can demand for better public transport? Even I prefer a good public transport.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

Personally speaking, I used to think the same way - "yahan waale ke liye itna bahut kuch hai, wahan waale k liye ye kuch bhi nahi." - till I hadn't been abroad. I lived with the family of my father's friend. Changed my whole ideology. It wasn't a tourist trip.


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2012)

In most of the Foreign Countries, the road won't even have divider or separaters. But in our case, these divides the road & eat half of it with dust, just in order to make people follow lane disciplines.

Public transportation system in foreign countries are far better, not just because only Govt is responsible for it. People - Citizens - Drivers - Public Transport are well sync-ed. 

Traffic is not caused by GOVT or neither can be avoided by GOVT. Road accidents are also not caused by Govt or can be avoided by them. Equally public has to be aware & take the equal amount of responsibilities in order to make them follow.

Often People complain about Rich Guys with big Guns driving like maniac in the road at night time hitting, breaking public properties. Thats called damage, which can be repaired with the money. 

But imagine a normal person with normal earnings, visiting a bus stop & engraving his lovers & their relationship in big letters & making it a History. Same goes with Public transportation seats, doors, windows. 
All are involved, not only rich guys or from poor background. Everyone is involved in this sh!t.

I live in a place called Koramangala in bangalore. I guess the average population will be closed to few lakh with their own house & vehicles. But none of these resident owner have their own parking space. Even i have witnessed few BMW 7 series parked outside here. Forget BMW, think of meduim class family, they just dump their daily garbage outside the home every morning next to the road side.

Every morning the garbage vehicle visits such places & carry these, but during the rainy season, it produces rodents, bad odor, making the healthy enviroment unhealthy in every possible way. Just everyone staying here does the same. " Dump it on the road ". Govt will clean them. " 

What shall i call these morons ??? Educated A$$holes....

Funniest part was when i moved in these place, i had the same issue finding the garbage yard, which is located almost two hundred meters from my gate. I bought a Big dustbin tumbler & kept outside in the morning time before leaving the office. After couple of weeks its gone. It was taken by some morons.

Now what to do ??


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Do you have any practical way in which I can demand for better public transport? Even I prefer a good public transport.


I don't know seriously. If one guy spams his municipality's office with letters, it won't make any difference.

The people of India don't even want good public transport system. All they want is - cheaper petrol/diesel. Their thinking stops at "Mehangayi kam karo!!!11"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2012)

ico said:


> The people of India don't even want good public transport system. All they want is - cheaper petrol/diesel. Their thinking stops at "Mehangayi kam karo!!!11"


That is not true.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2012)

ico said:


> I don't know seriously. If one guy spams his municipality's office with letters, it won't make any difference.
> 
> The people of India don't even want good public transport system. All they want is - cheaper petrol/diesel. Their thinking stops at "Mehangayi kam karo!!!11"



Yup.I always wonder when will we get new busses.Right now i dont use busses becuase their OVERFULL.Take more than their load,Plus rash driving.
And Conductors screaming in TULU "Bega jepule mare"..I.E"Get down fast Man"


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 29, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Ya. Car Pooling Is Good.
> Must Be adopted.
> 
> 
> ...



7-10 is less in Delhi as compared to poor states like Orissa.

Here at least 20-25 people stand on footboard of buses and each bus carries at least 60-70 passengers.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 30, 2012)

d3p said:


> In most of the Foreign Countries, the road won't even have divider or separaters. But in our case, these divides the road & eat half of it with dust, just in order to make people follow lane disciplines.
> 
> Public transportation system in foreign countries are far better, not just because only Govt is responsible for it. People - Citizens - Drivers - Public Transport are well sync-ed.
> 
> ...



ya bangalore has worst  traffic ,one way craps,**** thing are sold high price.no good food outside.the only thing i like was lot of trees n ac buses.sadly they are still cutting many trees.and parking n garbage probs is very irritating.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> 7-10 is less in Delhi as compared to poor states like Orissa.
> 
> Here at least 20-25 people stand on footboard of buses and each bus carries at least 60-70 passengers.


All and all Our Country Is In A state of__________Fill wahtever you like..it will make no difference!


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 30, 2012)

Dude bangalore is ruined. Check the temperature here. It was never hot like this in bangalore. With this shitty traffic and pollution everything is ruined. Bangalore is ruined


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

fun2sh said:


> Dude bangalore is ruined. Check the temperature here. It was never hot like this in bangalore. With this shitty traffic and pollution everything is ruined. Bangalore is ruined



Thats what i was saying.Due to Metro,Bangalore has lost its real beauty its tree.
Roads were already Narrow,Upon That i has become more shorter due to Metro works and Pillars.
Bangalore has become really dusty in some places i guess near maleshwaram,


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 30, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Thats what i was saying.Due to Metro,Bangalore has lost its real beauty its tree.
> Roads were already Narrow,Upon That i has become more shorter due to Metro works and Pillars.
> Bangalore has become really dusty in some places i guess near maleshwaram,



No roads are not narrow. Road are perfect. The shitty driving style of people here sucks. No1 KNOWS WAT A LANE IS, FORGET FOLLOWING LANE DISCIPLINE.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

^^ But i feel bangalore has a good bus transport


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

^^ one of the worst, leaving the big vajra and other A/C buses. Most of the buses are in poor condition, where if he goes beyond 50, all spares will fall down.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm yeah,I have seen many old Busses.But arent most them replaced by low floor buses i read in the paper some months ago


----------



## d3p (Mar 30, 2012)

low floor bus = Tata marcopolo = seriously it emits a lot of C02.. Stand behind the Volvo & marcopolo, you will feel the difference.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

From what I have experienced, public transport system of b'lore is better than delhi. (not comparing condition of buses). I always lost my way in delhi being a hindi state  but never in b'lore. I ask people in delhi about the route of buses and they are like


----------



## Joker (Mar 30, 2012)

got something to do with u being clueless in delhi and not being clueless in bangalore?  delhi has the best public transport in noobland - cuz it is the capital. but that doesnt mean it is any good. still sucks overall and is very crowded especially with UP/bihar guys flocking into delhi.

satellite towns of delhi? suck. big time.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

It was my personal view, so I said it.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes. Bangalore does have good bus transport service then Delhi. Roads are ok but narrow at some places. Also Lane Discipline is worst.

We do need Public Transport but it should be reliable / effecient / and cheap.

SKYBUS was proposed but it did not work out it seems. 

Metro is best as a Public Transport but connectivity is a very big issue to the stations.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

^Metro doomed bangalore.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Metro doomed bangalore.



really how???Metro is coming soon to mumbai as well...so would like to know y u think so...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> really how???Metro is coming soon to mumbai as well...so would like to know y u think so...



All the trees are shoved off, and result is clearly visible in form of climate change. God, B'lore was never hot like this. It had one of the best weather in India


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 1, 2012)

^^
YES !! that is what I miss in bangalore these days. Its hot now !!

MG Road looked beautiful earlier , now it is concrete everywhere !!

They should start planting trees again.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, Goa is 4 hours from my college (I know, awesome!)


----------

